# where to buy a piano



## Marykate (28 Mar 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone has any advice. 
I would like to buy a second-hand piano for my kids to learn on. I have not played a piano myself since I was about 12 and have no idea what to buy. 
As I don't know if my children will stick with piano-playing I am wondering if I should buy an electronic keyboard first, or are both instruments the same nowadays in terms of quality.. 

And for either route, does anyone have any thoughts on where to go to buy a good quality piano/ electronic keyboard (and receive good service /advice from the seller) that won't cost an arm and a leg. I live in Dublin. 
I'd appreciate any thoughts on this. 
Many thanks


----------



## mathepac (28 Mar 2008)

Walton's used to be at "2 to 5 North Frederick Street Dublin, and remember, if you must sing a song, do sing an Irish song."

You might pick up a bargain at a house contents auction.


----------



## Speedwell (28 Mar 2008)

Hollands Piano have a shop just off the M50 but I am told that if you call to their shop / home in Monacurragh, Carlow that they can be quite cheaper. Well worth a visit and they do know what they talking about.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Mar 2008)

I used Thornton Pianos in D7 a couple of years ago to get a relatively cheap piano for the wife. Don't know if they do 2nd hand ones, but their customer service was superb and they delievered it one evening after work to Naas

And no, I have no connection to them


----------



## mercman (28 Mar 2008)

Try Piano Plus - the leaders in the business. No connection but I have purchased a Piano from them.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Mar 2008)

OP - seeing as you dont know if the kids are gonna stick with it or not perhaps you might consider one of the free second hand pianos available just as a sort of trial run - they are often advertised in the Free Trade section of Dublin Waste website. You might try Jumbletown.ie also.


----------



## Marykate (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I visited Waltons and saw some beautiful-looking pianos but they ranged from about E3,600 up to E8,000. A bit much for us at this early stage and I was too intimidated by the prices to ask about anything less expensive and /or second hand. 
I will go in again when I know more about what sort of piano we should be thinking of. 

I will also look at Jumbletown etc just to get us started. 
Thanks again


----------



## Guest127 (29 Mar 2008)

theres a couple of  piano shops in Castleblayney. think one may have opened a branch in Dundalk recently. they have fairly large vans so no doubt will deliver.


----------

